
Google Cloud Platform Icon Library for Architecture Diagrams - eitally
https://cloud.google.com/icons/
======
nealmueller
This is one of my 20% projects at Google. AMA.

~~~
saycheese
Does Google still do 20% projects? Thought that stopped years ago around the
same time as Google X started up.

~~~
halflings
It's still in place and 20% projects are still advertised internally. I think
Google might have made it a bit more formal (requiring manager approval etc.),
that's all.

~~~
saycheese
If it requires manager approval, that's not really 20% time in my opinion
based on the founders statesments below; which is to say, an employee doing
what they feel would most benefit a company has little to nothing to do with
their managers opinion of what's best for the company.

Founders Larry Page and Sergey Brin highlighted the idea in Google's 2004 IPO
letter: "We encourage our employees, in addition to their regular projects, to
spend 20% of their time working on what they think will most benefit Google,"
they wrote. "This empowers them to be more creative and innovative."

~~~
eitally
It doesn't (most of the time) require manager approval.

------
atarian
The icons look way too similar. In fact, the only way to distinguish one from
another is by the glyphs. This begs the question: what purpose does the blue
hexagon serve besides aesthetics?

As @bowmessage mentioned, couldn't you have a color for each family of
service?

~~~
nealmueller
Good feedback–and rational. I'll ask the designer to consider removing the
blue hexagon and making the icons glyphs. The design predates me. There might
be an equally rational explanation for why it is the way it is, and it's worth
asking.

~~~
nealmueller
Here's what design told me, "In the diagrams context - the blue hexagon
represents GCP product. The goal is to differentiate GCP from other products
and services." My read on this is that blue hexagons makes sense in the
context of a heterogenous architecture, but the blue hexagons do not provide
value (as you note) if your diagram is all GCP.

------
throwaway31338
I really like the icons, and I do mean this to be funny. I just couldn't
resist creating Malicious Cloud Service[1] and Dead API[2]. SVG's available at
[3].

[1] [http://imgur.com/a/VY6ba](http://imgur.com/a/VY6ba) [2]
[http://imgur.com/a/U0wVW](http://imgur.com/a/U0wVW) [3]
[https://ufile.io/4de3f](https://ufile.io/4de3f)

~~~
nealmueller
These would never be useful to me, because I've never had anything go wrong –
said no one ever! Hah. I love these.

------
HansGruber
Who created the diagram examples? Are these architecture suggestions?

~~~
nealmueller
These examples were created by GCP for the GCPNext 2016 event. There were used
to start discussions for user needs. Experts in the specific verticals were
consulted in developing the diagrams, but they are not recommended or
validated designs--not detailed enough. The diagrams are intended to spark
discussions, and so you don't have to start from scratch.

~~~
milesward
I did several of them, most come from the GCP Solutions Architecture team.
AMA!

~~~
eitally
We are very much looking forward to using them in ours, too!

------
alexgolive
Are these icons public domain (or free to use in another way)?

~~~
RandyRanderson
From the readme.txt in the dl:

'The Products and Services logos may be used to accurately reference Google's
technology and tools. Please see www.google.com/permissions for use of Google
brand assets and trademarks.'

From that link:

'All of our brand features are protected by applicable trademark, copyright
and other intellectual property laws. If you would like to use any of our
brand features on your website, in an ad, in an article or book, or reproduce
them anywhere else, or in any other medium, you'll need to receive permission
from Google first.'

------
itazula
Are the icons available with notations in other languages?

~~~
nealmueller
Not yet, it's a great idea. What language would you like?

